# Blu-ray player suggestions please



## beyondhuman (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello, everybody

I recently bought a smart blu-ray player for my parents as a christmas gift. The player is a Sony BDP-S2100. It is fine except that there are a large number of built-in apps that cannot be deleted and my non-techie parents find the menus to confusing to be useful so I am looking to replace it.

I need something that:
> can play both dvd and blu-ray reliably and with decent (although not necessarily outstanding quality)
> has a remote control
> has smart features and a fully editable selection of apps for streaming (so I can simplify it to just the basics they will actually use)
> has wifi (not absolutely essential but it would make the set up a lot simpler)
> I'm really shooting for a cost under $65-$75ish but am open to other ideas as well I suppose.

thats it. I basically want a BDP-S2100 that will let me remove apps I don't want. I'd love to hear any suggestions or input.

Thanks


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Checkout the Samsung BD-F5900. It sells for $70-100 roughly... I don't think you can necessarily edit the apps in fact I'd be surprised if any of the BD players allow that), but it has an organized menu screen that condenses apps, etc, into subcategories. Check the review on CNET. This might be a good answer for you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would probably get the lowest model bluray that was the same brand as their TV


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I found that most smart BD players will let you disable an app, but not completely remove it. You can edit the front GUI, and put the apps that you want there if that's what you mean.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That apps will they be using?
Most new players have a Netflix and Hulu button. 

The sony XMB is a little confusing for some people vs. a dedicated app menu.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I really like the Pansonic bluray players, They routinely get top marks for quality and reliability for the money. I have two players and both are still working flawlessly. The menus are well thought out as well but I have never tried to see if you can edit them in any way.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes you can edit and move the apps around on the Panasonic Vierra Cast menu. Go to the settings icon and from there you can customize the HomeScreen, move apps, and select or deselect the apps you want on your menu.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I have been using a LG BD-580 for the last couple of years. I got it free when I bought a LG 60 inch PX950 TV.

It has wi-fi connectivity and allows me to stream from a network server or my computer. It has NetFlix and Pandora.

It is an older model that is no longer on sale, but I'm sure they have a new improved equivalent.:wave:


----------

